# Soy Glazed Cornish Hens



## Filus59602 (Sep 22, 2002)

Soy Glazed Cornish Hens

4 Cornish game hens(1 to 1 1/2 lb ea)
Salt and Pepper
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup dry sherry
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 clove garlic, crushed

Sprinkle cavities of hens with salt and pepper. Secure neck skin to
backs of chickens with skewers. Press wings over breasts and tie with
heavy string. Tie legs together; tie legs to tail. Insert spit rod
crosswise through each hen just below the breastbone, leaving about 1
inch between hens. Secure with holding forks. Test balance; attach to
spit. Grill over drip pan surrounded by med-hot coals about 45 min. In a
bowl, combine soy sauce, sherry, lemon juice, oil, and garlic. Brush on
hens. Grill 15 minutes or until leg joints move easily. basting often
with sauce.


----------

